
Breadbox - WoodenChair
http://www.breadbox.com
======
WoodenChair
>Breadbox is an operating system and software development company run by all
volunteer personnel. We own the proprietary GEOS operating system and
associated user-friendly educational, productivity, PIM, games and other
software.

